# UK Unveils Trojan, Titan Armoured Eng Vehicles



## The Bread Guy (3 Nov 2006)

Media rule #367 - if it has tracks, it MUST be a tank!

Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the Copyright Act.

*MoD unveiling two new tank types *  
BBC Online, 3 Nov 06
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/6112732.stm

Troops are to take delivery of 66 state-of-the-art tanks which officials say can demolish "virtually every obstacle on the modern battlefield". 

Named Trojan and Titan, they weigh more than 60 tonnes and can move at speeds of up to 34.7mph (56km/h). 

The Titan can lay a bridge over a 26-metre gap in two minutes. The Trojan will be used as a minefield-breaching vehicle preparing routes. 

Part of a £250m BAE Systems deal, they were unveiled in Bovington, Dorset. 

It is hoped the vehicles will allow the Royal Engineers to provide more specialist support to troops as they clear routes and construct field defences. 

Lord Drayson, Minister for Defence Procurement, said: "The purchase of both Trojan and Titan is good news for our armed forces as it gives them increased capability and reliability on the front line." 

He said the vehicles would "greatly increase the options available to commanders and represent a major improvement in terms of performance, tactical mobility and protection". 



*THE ROYAL ENGINEERS*
TROJAN AND TITAN
http://www.armedforces.co.uk/army/listings/l0108.html

The Trojan and Titan are new armoured engineer vehicles based on a common tank chassis – the Challenger 2 MBT. The replacement of the Chieftain AVRE and AVLB systems by the ETS means that the British Army has a common heavy armour fleet based on the Challenger 2 MBT chassis. Both vehicles are manufactured by the Alvis subsidiary of BAe Systems. These vehicles represent the first armoured engineer vehicles specifically designed (rather than adapted from battle tank chassis) for their role and incorporate the very latest mobility and survivability features, many of which are also planned for Challenger 2. Improved visibility is achieved by incorporating direct and indirect vision devices with low light, image intensifying and thermal imaging capabilities. The interior, and to some extent the exterior, of the vehicles have been designed around the crew station positions.

A contract worth £250 million was awarded during early 2001 for the supply of 66 vehicles – 33 x Trojan and 33 x Titan. Deliveries to the RE are expected to start in late 2005 ....


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Nov 2006)

They are tanks. They're just not gun tanks.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (4 Nov 2006)

But without them the gun tanks have a hard time getting everywhere they need to go, so a valuable part of the Armour team!  

Good to see the RE finally getting a common hull with the RAC... also less different parts for the REME to lug around.


----------

